# Wer ist die schönste im Deutschen Mediendschungel



## claudijasontom (11 Mai 2010)

Mich interessiert wen Ihr für die schönste Frau im Deutschen Fernseh haltet.

Meine Favoritin ist Nazan Eckes, sehr hübsch und unglaublich erotisch.:thumbup:


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Mai 2010)

Von denen würd ich auch Nazan nehmen.


----------



## Graf (11 Mai 2010)

ganz klar: Nazan!


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Mai 2010)

die auswahl ist bescheiden...bis auf die gute verona


----------



## prinz-marco (11 Mai 2010)

Nazan !


----------



## begoodtonite (11 Mai 2010)

Verona!


----------



## solefun (12 Mai 2010)

Bei der Auswahl - Nazan.


----------



## neman64 (12 Mai 2010)

Nazan


----------



## congo64 (16 Aug. 2011)

and the Winner is : NAZAN


----------

